# Stotler Gamegetter



## o'l petey (May 10, 2009)

I have two bows for sell, one is a Tony Bell primitive selfbow bow made of red cedar & bamboo. The bow is 63" and pulls appr. 48 lbs @ 26". Very nice shooter. Now is my sweetest longbow ever. A rattlesnake skin backed Stotler Gamegetter, 66" 54 lbs @28". An unbelieveable beauty and the most accurate longbow I've ever shot, and I've had some top of the line bows including LAG's , Green Mountain and several others that I've forgotten about. I've had faster bows but not a more accurate bow. Can send pics 
Tony Bell $100.00
Stotler 350.00
or trade for a nice mountain bike with 17" frame
dalescroggs@gmail.com


----------



## schleylures (May 10, 2009)

p.m. and Email sent


----------



## o'l petey (May 12, 2009)

Both bows sold - ready to ship as soon as payments received.


----------



## o'l petey (May 19, 2009)

Never received payment on the Tony Bell self bow. It's still available for 100.00 counting shipping. Pics available


----------



## dadsbuckshot (May 19, 2009)

o'l petey said:


> Never received payment on the Tony Bell self bow. It's still available for 100.00 counting shipping. Pics available



post pic please


----------



## o'l petey (May 20, 2009)

Here they are.


----------



## o'l petey (May 24, 2009)

$80.00 on the selfbow.


----------



## o'l petey (Jun 16, 2009)

*Tony Bell Selfbow*

Would anyone give me 60.00 for the Tony Bell selfbow? I don't need it but I can't just give it away.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jun 17, 2009)

PM outbound


----------

